# looking for diagram for methane digester



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Awhile back I found a plan to make a methane digester, but I cann't find the web site again. Can any one point me to one on the web?
I want to find out if rabbit manure would work for this.
Thanks


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I have an old (1970s?) booklet at home that had plans for a digester made from a tractor inner tube that was interesting. Do a web search for "Rutan methane"--anything about methane that Al Rutan did is worth paying attention to. Too bad that Al passed away a few years ago, he was a great guy.

Here is some other intereting reading:
http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/MethaneDigesters/MD1.html


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Friends wife is a Filopina (sp).She was a vet on a pig farm and all their electric came from pig poop.

So I just want to say it does work,and to hear her tell it worked darn well too!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Lots of info here....
http://www.motherearthnews.com/goog...www.motherearthnews.com;FORID:11&h1&sa=Search


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

check here


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
A few of them here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/BioFuel/biofuels.htm#Methane

Gary


----------

